# Glenn Beck boils frog on TV



## AThornquist (Sep 25, 2009)

He's always finding a new way to be controversial. SAVE ME, GLENN BECK!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nVpO1Dvfk&feature=popt00us0b"]Glenn Beck boils frog on TV[/ame]


----------



## Augusta (Sep 25, 2009)

It was a fake frog. They cut the video just before he says that it is fake.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 25, 2009)

LIES!

But really, oh. Thank you. I figured it was _something_ like that. He's always going for drama and sometimes I'm not sure about what he'll do or say next. I kind of like it as wacky political entertainment but I'm not entirely sure it helps prove a point.  This does remind me of when I "accidentally" got a frog stuck in a pole when I was in school and my earth-worshipping teacher kicked me out of class and said she didn't want to see me anymore . . . 

but it was a different teacher who believed she could actually talk to frogs . . .


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> LIES!
> 
> But really, oh. Thank you. I figured it was _something_ like that. He's always going for drama and sometimes I'm not sure about what he'll do or say next. I kind of like it as wacky political entertainment but I'm not entirely sure it helps prove a point.  This does remind me of when I "accidentally" got a frog stuck in a pole when I was in school and my earth-worshipping teacher kicked me out of class and said she didn't want to see me anymore . . .
> 
> but it was a different teacher who believed she could actually talk to frogs . . .



Man your teachers were nuts. 

They'd have hated my brothers. When they were young they would take a frog and throw it as high as they could and try to catch it. If they caught it it lived till they tried again. They also enjoyed taking live frogs and making them do the dance from the looney tunes cartoon. "hello my baby hello my honey..."  Thankfully they never boiled one though, stuck a cat in the microwave but were too little to know how to get it started.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 25, 2009)

For those not familiar with the "Hello, My Baby" frog (a wonderful memory!) here he is:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HAjhtPZGDY]YouTube - Michigan J. Frog - Hello, My Baby[/ame]



Margaret


----------



## Augusta (Sep 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> LIES!
> 
> But really, oh. Thank you. I figured it was _something_ like that. He's always going for drama and sometimes I'm not sure about what he'll do or say next. I kind of like it as wacky political entertainment but I'm not entirely sure it helps prove a point.  This does remind me of when I "accidentally" got a frog stuck in a pole when I was in school and my earth-worshipping teacher kicked me out of class and said she didn't want to see me anymore . . .
> 
> but it was a different teacher who believed she could actually talk to frogs . . .



Andrew you are surprisingly normal considering the whack job you had for a teacher.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 25, 2009)

Augusta said:


> Andrew you are surprisingly normal considering the whack job you had for a teacher.



I can be anyone I want to be on the internet.

-----Added 9/25/2009 at 09:08:48 EST-----

And by the way, I was homeschooled.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 25, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> For those not familiar with the "Hello, My Baby" frog (a wonderful memory!) here he is:
> 
> YouTube - Michigan J. Frog - Hello, My Baby
> 
> ...



One of the greatest Looney Toons episodes ever.


----------

